# DirecTV to launch Netflix-styled broadband movie service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

No way I'm likely the first to post this news here, but doing a search for it here just turns up way too many pages.... :grin:

So, here's a link to the article: (First I've heard of it!)

http://www.onetrak.com/content/file/DBSTRAK%20Sept%2009.pdf


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

I think this research is a bit off the mark, for example, people prefer HD DVR over tivo because there is no upto date tivo on Directv. It has been delayed until spring maybe.

that said, interesting to see the VOD subscription. For me though, I'd love to see all the Pay channel content, ie HBO, Showtime, Starz, HDNET MOVIES, content avail by VOD. AND NOT PAY EXTRA. we pay alot already.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think Netflix is safe.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL - Some guy with the same name as me says he likes the DVR+ interface!

Oh, wait, that was me. And I do - frankly, even if/when a new DTiVoMPEG4HD shows up, unless it's completely revolutionary, I'll be sticking with the DVR+. It rocks, and I (and my family!) think it's easier to use than TiVo, believe it or not.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Oh, wait, that was me. And I do - frankly, even if/when a new DTiVoMPEG4HD shows up, unless it's completely revolutionary, I'll be sticking with the DVR+. It rocks, and I (and my family!) think it's easier to use than TiVo, believe it or not.


I completely agree. I am not a fan at all of the Tivo interface.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

But, has anyone heard more about this? Does anyone know how it will work?

Will it be a Netflix type model, with a flat fee per month and then you can watch as much as you want from D*'s catalog?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> LOL - Some guy with the same name as me says he likes the DVR+ interface!
> 
> Oh, wait, that was me. And I do - frankly, even if/when a new DTiVoMPEG4HD shows up, unless it's completely revolutionary, I'll be sticking with the DVR+. It rocks, and I (and my family!) think it's easier to use than TiVo, believe it or not.


I'm with you on this, I don't care for the "cartoonish" interface.....

I've had both and like the DVR+ models


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Just use Netflix Instant Queue. It already exists and it works great.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's too early to tell if it will be "Netflix-like." I know I would like a single fee for all-you-can-eat movies.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's too early to tell if it will be "Netflix-like." I know I would like a single fee for all-you-can-eat movies.


That would make me pretty happy. Heck, even if it was "Netflix-like" in terms of how many you could download per week or have on your DVRs at one time (akin to the number of discs you can have out from Netflix at once), I'd be fine with it. They could even tier the pricing the same way: one or two at a time, say, per week, at the low end to totally unlimited at the high end. They'd have takers all across the spectrum, I'd bet.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's too early to tell if it will be "Netflix-like." I know I would like a single fee for all-you-can-eat movies.


Thank's Stu - I thought that might be what the article said, but wasn't sure. I have no clue what the other posters here were talking about.

IMHO - it sounds like a great idea if implemented & priced right! I like LameLefty's idea of some sort of tier approach. They'd almost have to do that with some of us owning Terabytes of storage!!

:hurah:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually, this sounds more like the idea that some films be released simultaneously on this service and in theaters. For it to work, the studios want further restrictions (broadcast flags) to guarantee that the content cannot be used for resale. The customer pays a price higher than normal PPV (which generally coincides with or follows the DVD release) but lower than several people viewing it in a theater.

You might end up with a $11-15 purchase price where you get to watch the movie "live," without recording or trickplay. This is akin to watching at a theater at a set time.

The biggest obstacle to this as a product offering are those complaining that fair-use applies. How fair-use would come into play regarding a product not yet offered is beyond me. You can't argue that you have a right to make a bootleg in a theater holding up a digital camera, so I cannot see where it would be any different. I believe, if the studios offer a new availability period for distribution, they get to set the terms of the contract. If the terms are horrible, it will fail.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

I think Directv is shooting its own foot:

-I the "netflix" or any other "all you can eat" product is worse than the real Netflix, nobody will pay for it.

-If the product is really good, I will be the first to cancel the premium movies packages. 

We don't need this. It looks like Directv is getting desperate to launch new payable products when it should look at the competition and offer more for less and not less for more.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I would be happy to use such a service if the selection was good. Im not sure though how this would affect their premiums. Through the posts I have read most people use Netflix to get away from paying for premiums. I wonder if this would cause people to drop their premium packages.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I would love to see an opportunity to pay a flat monthly fee for movie downloads, this would save me a lot of time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I also would not be getting rid of HBO because I enjoy their programming. Curb, True Blood, Big Love.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's too early to tell if it will be "Netflix-like." I know I would like a single fee for all-you-can-eat movies.


13+yrs of being a subscriber and I have purchased maybe 1 or 2 PPVs in that entire time. That being said, if there was a subscription model to it similar to netflix (pay a flat fee, get unlimited access), I would most likely subscribe. I also know lots of family and friends with DirecTV and off the top of my head only one of those families ever orders PPVs, yet most would be open to a netflix type model.

So in the end more money for DirecTV


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> I also would not be getting rid of HBO because I enjoy their programming. Curb, True Blood, Big Love.


What, no Entourage? Best show they have.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

The attached 15 or so screens are from a DIRECTV Survey I received today (4/26/11).

I was amazed to find that this post would update a thread that has been dormant for 16 months.

I'll let you interpret the survey as you wish. There were many other screens in the survey, but none of significance. Just lots of demographics gathering...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe the Dish/Blockbuster deal got them moving.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Interesting that your survey asked how interested you would be at $8/Month and I took the same survey and was asked at $4/Month.


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yup got the survey today too. Seems that they're thinking of a $4 per month price. I said I'd be interested as for me many of Netflix's films only seem to be available on DVD. 

I said if they could add more depth to their independent and foreign film offerings I'd be interested


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Just answered a new survey from D* and it was ALL about Netflix.


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

Impala1ss said:


> Just answered a new survey from D* and it was ALL about Netflix.


What monthly price was yours ?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DaveC27 said:


> Yup got the survey today too.


I didn't... but I did get one about a different service a couple of weeks ago... first survey from DirecTV I ever got.

~Alan


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I got the same survey at $6/month.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

A simple survey that shows more people will pay $4, a few less at $6 and likely very few at $6. Just trying to figure what it's worth.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

From the screenshot of the survey:

*The content available would likely be past seasons of current shows as well as older TV series and older movie releases (released more than 5 years ago)*

I don't think I'd pay anything to watch old TV shows and movies that are more than 5 years old.

Heck, most of that is shown for free on any of a number of channels right now.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I received a different survey about 2-3 weeks ago.
When it asked me if I would pay $8 and answered No Way, it then prompted me at $6.
Then another No Way, brought it down to $4. Then I answered maybe so it never went further. 

Now I wonder could I have gotten it down to $2?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine didn't have a monthly price question.

EDIT: In looking at the pdf, maybe I did have that question and missed the $8 part.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

NR4P said:


> I received a different survey about 2-3 weeks ago.
> When it asked me if I would pay $8 and answered No Way, it then prompted me at $6.
> Then another No Way, brought it down to $4. Then I answered maybe so it never went further.
> 
> Now I wonder could I have gotten it down to $2?


The one I took recently asked me if I would rather pay $X for A service, $X for B service, $X for C service, and then proceeded to show me MULTIPLE variations of said service in an effort to see what I thought was the best service for the best amount of money. :nono:

It was kind of annoying...

~Alan


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am seeing a few stories about this too. Wonder...........

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/directv-asks-its-customers-what-they-like-so-much-about-netflix/


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just did mine. It started at 4 bucks.

Long survey.

Basically told them I would want more HD, 5.1 sound and newer releases for them to replace Netflix. Also suggested bundling with higher packages or including a PPV movie a month.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

leier911 said:


> I am seeing a few stories about this too. Wonder...........
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/26/directv-asks-its-customers-what-they-like-so-much-about-netflix/


The comments on that article are an interesting read.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> The comments on that article are an interesting read.


Wow. Just uninformed morons posting there. Just wow.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

My survey asked at a $4/month price-point if I was interested. It seems Directv is trying to determine if they want to offer a supplemental service or compete directly with Netflix.

I'd be disappointed if Directv settled for less than direct competition to get subscribers to switch. I'd try Directv's streaming either way but I found the poll to be thorough enough for Directv to see that I have a DVR connected to every TV and my Living Room TV is the only one of the three connected directly to a Netflix streaming device. One of the bedroom TVs is using the HD-DVR via PlayOn server to get Netflix.

I think Directv can best provide a quality service because (currently) it's not streaming; no packet loss, distortion or oversubscribed nodes to limit the quality of the viewing experience. Some may have to wait a bit but those with cable modems can stream the download fast enough to match a HD video stream-on-demand. Trick play is another area where Directv has the other streaming services/devices beat. Just download to the DVR and watch it as any other recorded content; no waiting for stream buffering when using trick play. I certainly hope Directv does not consider the NBC VOD or Hulu commercial model where the user is forced to watch commercials at specified intervals with no fast forward; I need the full transport controls without buffering delays.

SLs could be adapted to take less HDD space. For example, limit the SL to keep at most one episode so only the latest episode is recorded at any time. Missed episodes could either be kept until viewed or downloaded only as needed to avoid HDD storage. That would leave more space available for sports and movies and limit record conflicts. One thing I would like to see is the ability to have different flags of watched episodes so multiple users subscribed to a series would know what episode in a series the individual last viewed. It's common in my home to frequently ask if a particular set of shows in a common SL has been viewed by all interested viewers so they can be deleted. At least downloading can improve on this by making missed or deleted episodes available again, if deleted in error or to make space available.

Looking at Netflix, one thing they've failed to do to make me happy is make BluRay available w/o the upgrade cost. I've pointed Netflix to the fact that most of my DVD selections have been only available in standard DVD with only a few of my selections being offered in BluRay. Directv entering the game may cause Netflix to reconsider this shortcoming. How will 1080p-3D figure into the competition? I've yet to watch BluRay or 3D with either service; that may change in my near future!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Wow. Just uninformed morons posting there. Just wow.


Yup, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Download/stream all you want. Netflix + Bluray + OPPO =


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Yup, my sentiments exactly.


My favorite is the one about what happens when birds fly over her dish.......

:icon_lame


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> My favorite is the one about what happens when birds fly over her dish.......
> 
> :icon_lame


Got a chuckle out of that one myself.


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Ever tried Crackle? Its free, you do watch a few short commercials, but free is free.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

kd4ao said:


> Ever tried Crackle? Its free, you do watch a few short commercials, but free is free.


I have watched a few things on Crackle. My two devices that use it don't like it. The Roku often gags when it switches to the commercial and/or back. Not often, but often enough. My Sony BluRay takes forever and fills the screen with a big bright color that lights up my bedroom at night. Both annoying at best.

The problem is that the commercials are not embedded in the stream. It seems to go off to reference another stream for the commercial then goes back so the devices have to reconnect all over again.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Interesting that your survey asked how interested you would be at $8/Month and I took the same survey and was asked at $4/Month.


And my survery asked about $6 per month... hmmm


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

joed32 said:


> I think Netflix is safe.


Several months ago there was a study done by one of the over the top analysis. They asked customers from various MSO's who had Netflix if they would leave Netflix if their MSO provided a similar service. You would be surprised how many people said yes and Hell Yes. There are a number of people out there that prefer one stop shopping and totally self contained delivery option, rather than piece by piece. A Roku box here, a PS3 there, a STB from my MSO, then a Netflix subscription, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Several months ago there was a study done by one of the over the top analysis. They asked customers from various MSO's who had Netflix if they would leave Netflix if their MSO provided a similar service. You would be surprised how many people said yes and Hell Yes. There are a number of people out there that prefer one stop shopping and totally self contained delivery option, rather than piece by piece. A Roku box here, a PS3 there, a STB from my MSO, then a Netflix subscription, etc, etc, etc.


I am (and maybe was) just about to subscribe to Netflix. I am just waiting for a device to stream it with (BD player). However, if an offering becomes available from DIRECTV with similar content and pricing, there is zero chance that I will stay with Netflix. The convenience of having that service with DIRECTV is more than enough for me to choose them over Netflix.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Several months ago there was a study done by one of the over the top analysis. They asked customers from various MSO's who had Netflix if they would leave Netflix if their MSO provided a similar service. You would be surprised how many people said yes and Hell Yes. There are a number of people out there that prefer one stop shopping and totally self contained delivery option, rather than piece by piece. A Roku box here, a PS3 there, a STB from my MSO, then a Netflix subscription, etc, etc, etc.


Got a link to it? Would like to see the full study.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> Several months ago there was a study done by one of the over the top analysis. They asked customers from various MSO's who had Netflix if they would leave Netflix if their MSO provided a similar service. You would be surprised how many people said yes and Hell Yes. There are a number of people out there that prefer one stop shopping and totally self contained delivery option, rather than piece by piece. A Roku box here, a PS3 there, a STB from my MSO, then a Netflix subscription, etc, etc, etc.


What is being described here is not a similar service.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"raott" said:


> What is being described here is not a similar service.


In what way? Sure seemed it in the survey.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Several months ago there was a study done by one of the over the top analysis. They asked customers from various MSO's who had Netflix if they would leave Netflix if their MSO provided a similar service. You would be surprised how many people said yes and Hell Yes. There are a number of people out there that prefer one stop shopping and totally self contained delivery option, rather than piece by piece. A Roku box here, a PS3 there, a STB from my MSO, then a Netflix subscription, etc, etc, etc.


DirecTv should just buy Netflix.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> In what way? Sure seemed it in the survey.


See:



spartanstew said:


> From the screenshot of the survey:
> 
> *The content available would likely be past seasons of current shows as well as older TV series and older movie releases (released more than 5 years ago)*


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"raott" said:


> See:


Which is mostly what Netflix is. Not totally but largely.

There was more than that. I got asked questions about newer movies including those within three months of release.

Did you do the survey?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Which is mostly what Netflix is. Not totally but largely.
> 
> There was more than that. I got asked questions about newer movies including those within three months of release.
> 
> Did you do the survey?


Can't imagine that the newest movies will be available, as that would cut into their precious PPV numbers. I wonder how long after that they would be available? If you subscribed to their Netflix-like service, would you ever pay for a PPV knowing that it would shortly be available to you for free?

That said, if it's nothing but TV series and old movies, you can count me out.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Can't imagine that the newest movies will be available, as that would cut into their precious PPV numbers.......


Netflix already is, and I'm a perfect example of that. I have not ordered a PPV since I signed up for Netflix and bought two WD boxes.

So, if the way content is being delivered is changing and the paradigm is shifting, and decision makers at D* believe that to be so, why wouldn't they they decide shift the way they deliver content?

They must get ready for the day when a majority of households are ready to move to the type of model Netflix has. They are _already_ losing PPV numbers because of the 'new' competition.

Netflix already has more subs than Comcast! D* would be dumb not to notice that and react....


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bought a new TV in February and it has Netflix, etc built in and an "Internet" button on the remote.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> ...
> 
> Netflix already has more subs than Comcast! D* would be dumb not to notice that and react....


That's not shocking since Netflix costs as little as $7.99 per month, available on tons of devices and is available everywhere in the country. Comcast is a lot more money and is regional with availability in 39 states.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> That's not shocking since Netflix costs as little as $7.99 per month, available on tons of devices and is available everywhere in the country. Comcast is a lot more money and is regional with availability in 39 states.


Of course, but D* cannot ignore the numbers......

Netflix added 3.3 million subscribers in the first quarter alone - double that of a year ago.

I'm not a Netflix fanboy by any means, but the numbers indicate that IPTV is poised to go mainstream (if it hasn't already).

I wonder if D* got another $8 per month from just 1/4 of it's subs if that wouldn't make them very happy.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Of course, but D* cannot ignore the numbers......
> 
> Netflix added 3.3 million subscribers in the first quarter alone - double that of a year ago.
> 
> ...


Mainstream as in cord cutting? Check our discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192306

BTW...I love Netflix.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Which is mostly what Netflix is. Not totally but largely.
> 
> There was more than that. I got asked questions about newer movies including those within three months of release.
> 
> Did you do the survey?


Nope, based it on the poster I quoted that stated movies would be 5 years or more old.

If your scenario holds true true, I'd be much more interested, but would really have to see the library. Netflix not only has recent movies available for streaming (not alot though) but they also have a ton of documentaries available which is what I am most interested in.

However, as some of the other posters indicate, I'd be schocked if D* offered much in the way of recent movies given it would eat into their PPV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

raott said:


> Nope, based it on the poster I quoted that stated movies would be 5 years or more old.
> 
> If your scenario holds true true, I'd be much more interested, but would really have to see the library. Netflix not only has recent movies available for streaming (not alot though) but they also have a ton of documentaries available which is what I am most interested in.
> 
> However, as some of the other posters indicate, I'd be schocked if D* offered much in the way of recent movies given it would eat into their PPV.


Netflix does NOT stream the same movies that are the most recent releases that DirecTV has on PPV. Netflix has them in DVD and Blu Ray form only. The most recent movies that Netflix has are in competition with the premium movie channels, not PPV.

As Amazon Prime is pretty much the same stuff as Netflix streaming, I would bet that anyone who has a streaming deal would be pretty much the same.

From the full survey, it was clear that DirecTV is looking to be in the same space that Netflix is with their streaming.

P.S. Documentaries are mostly what I use Netflix streaming for myself.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Mainstream as in cord cutting? Check our discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192306
> 
> BTW...I love Netflix.


Not exactly what I meant by mainstream (for now). I meant accepted by huge numbers of households. It's easy to hook up and it works quite well. I didn't mean moving to IPTV exclusively (yet).

Who knows where it's all going, however. Forced to make a guess now, I would say in about 5 years there will be a large number of households that will no longer be 'tethered' to satellite or cable. Many will use their tablets for convenience and see it as their 'personal' TV. Kind of like many hooked themselves up with ear-buds when iPods first hit the market. The current state of the economy may actually accelerate that movement.

Watching TV with others will happen in front of folks home theater setups, and many will still demand good quality in terms of sound and picture. That good sound and picture in 5 years could come from any number of sources. Kind of like the difference between having 3 or 4 channels when we were kids to having the choices we have today. D* could be one of those choices depending on the decisions they make today.

One thing I'm a little worried about is quality of the picture and sound. My daughter, for example, when it comes to music, is used to maybe 128 bit music on her iPhone. She rarely listens to music on my home theater like I do. I have Klipsch Forte's for my mains, and Klipsch's everywhere else except for my BA sub. They are all connected to my Yamaha receiver. Needless to say, lossless music sounds pretty good in my home theater. My fear is that a new generation of young folks could care less about that kind of listening. Their standards have been compromised by iTunes.

I hope that does not happen to video, but I fear it might, at least for the masses.........

I watch stuff on Netflix now 4 or 5 days each week, BTW. Their HD & 5.1 Dolby is pretty good, especially for TV re-runs. (Been watching the old and re-mastered Mission Impossible series in HD & 5.1 lately.) 

See? I'm already putting up with IPTV quality rather than buying or renting the Bluray.... :eek2:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Netflix does NOT stream the same movies that are the most recent releases that DirecTV has on PPV. Netflix has them in DVD and Blu Ray form only. The most recent movies that Netflix has are in competition with the premium movie channels, not PPV.............


Ah yes, but their stated business model is to move to 100% streaming if they can make that happen over the next 5 or 10 years.

We'll see. I'm sure emerging tech will have a lot to do with how content is delivered. How many of us would have predicted Neflix to be doing this well just 5 years ago?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Netflix already is, and I'm a perfect example of that. I have not ordered a PPV since I signed up for Netflix and bought two WD boxes.
> 
> So, if the way content is being delivered is changing and the paradigm is shifting, and decision makers at D* believe that to be so, why wouldn't they they decide shift the way they deliver content?
> 
> ...


That's all true, but there is a difference between your competition offering a product that cuts into your revenue, and you offering a product that cuts into your revenue. I still say there is no way that DIRECTV will offer the latest movies. They will give them their run on PPV, and then wait for some time to pass (I would think at least 60-90 days) before making them available for streaming. That, or give up on PPV altogether (which certainly gets my vote).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> That's all true, but there is a difference between your competition offering a product that cuts into your revenue, and you offering a product that cuts into your revenue. I still say there is no way that DIRECTV will offer the latest movies. They will give them their run on PPV, and then wait for some time to pass (I would think at least 60-90 days) before making them available for streaming. That, or give up on PPV altogether (which certainly gets my vote).


I understand what you are saying, and I don't completely disagree.

But if emerging technologies create a situation where your business model no longer works, then you get out of the way, change or invent a third alternative. My guess is that D* will not just 'get out of the way' and watch from the sidelines.

Competition is great, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> ...I still say there is no way that DIRECTV will offer the latest movies. They will give them their run on PPV, and then wait for some time to pass (I would think at least 60-90 days) before making them available for streaming. That, or give up on PPV altogether (which certainly gets my vote).


Interesting idea. Maybe they'd try a $39.99 (pulled that out my bum lol) PPV/Streaming package?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I understand what you are saying, and I don't completely disagree.
> 
> But if emerging technologies create a situation where your business model no longer works, then you get out of the way, change or invent a third alternative. My guess is that D* will not just 'get out of the way' and watch from the sidelines.
> 
> Competition is great, isn't it? :lol:


Right, but emerging technologies have made DIRECTV's PPV obsolete (or at least extrememly over priced) for a while now, but yet it still exists and they have made zero changes. Just sayin' that DIRECTV has put a lot of stock in PPV, can't see them devaluing that, even if only in their own minds.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Interesting idea. Maybe they'd try a $39.99 (pulled that out my bum lol) PPV/Streaming package?


Right now I'm on the 1 disc Netflix BD plan. I can average about 2 BD movies a week, as well as stream as much as I want for about $12 per month.

If D* creates something similar for $40, the time lag for movies would not be important to me at all, especially in today's economic environment. For the $336 difference (per year) I would stay right with what I have.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Right, but emerging technologies have made DIRECTV's PPV obsolete (or at least extrememly over priced) for a while now, but yet it still exists and they have made zero changes. Just sayin' that DIRECTV has put a lot of stock in PPV, can't see them devaluing that, even if only in their own minds.


I think if Netflix keeps adding 3,000,000 subs per quarter (at least), D* will make some changes. My guess is that they already have and are preparing to do something over the next year or two.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"hilmar2k" said:


> Right, but emerging technologies have made DIRECTV's PPV obsolete (or at least extrememly over priced) for a while now, but yet it still exists and they have made zero changes. Just sayin' that DIRECTV has put a lot of stock in PPV, can't see them devaluing that, even if only in their own minds.


That's because it still works. Not for the tech savvy like us on this forum but it still works. Besides, if they reserve space for sports they might as well use it when sports is not on.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Right now I'm on the 1 disc Netflix BD plan. I can average about 2 BD movies a week, as well as stream as much as I want for about $12 per month.
> 
> If D* creates something similar for $40, the time lag for movies would not be important to me at all, especially in today's economic environment. For the $336 difference (per year) I would stay right with what I have.


I'm on the same plan, and very much like it. I don't see D* offering anything remotely competitive, but miracles do happen. I just finished the survey (it was excessively long in my opinion). I'm sure I don't represent anything near the typical viewer, so I doubt they will find much value in it.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

hasan said:


> ... but miracles do happen....


Nah! Not in this case!


----------

